# Male or female?



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not normally a fan of Jacks..they're cute as babies, but I think they grow up to be quite stupid looking (body shape wise). Came across this guy in a local store today though and it was just stunning, so I grabbed it hoping it was a male. Because I never had any interest in them, I never really paid attention on how to sex them...I know it has something to do with the spangles on the gill plate or something like that. Any insight?


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful male :drooling:


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Came across this guy in a local store today though and it was just stunning


To right. Quite a vibrant little fella. I reckon you can safely call it a boy.

The way of sexing via gill plate is, females will have a fair amount of smudged spangling where as a male will have only a few defined spot's.

So much for cutting down the number's ay? Your partner must hate when you visit the lfs. :lol: Nice pickup.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Male for sure! And a BEAUTIFUL Male at that!   :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

So what size of tank do you have your JD in? Since it is obviously in a DIVIDED tank like MOST of the fish you show on this forum?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's only divided because I purchased him as a tankmate for Vixen, who is a 10" female fenestratus. I put the divider in with a hole large enough for him only, in case she wasn't very nice to him - given that he's about 1/3 of her size. She's being really good with him though, so in a couple days if all is still going well, I'll pull the divider down. It was just a safety precaution.

Which means the only ones who have a divider are Dagon and Sphinx, the subadult pair of midas....and again, that's only because he's very rough with her as midas tend to be, so she has a hole to pop back and forth as she pleases. So lay off the snarky comments.

Anyway, thanks for the comments all..very glad to hear it's a male!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Heh. Snarky. :lol:

Excellant dempsey. :thumb: I might need a tour of LFS someday!!! Cuase I still never see anything like you pick up when I visit!! :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol it only happens rarely. I just go to them way too often, so I'm bound to luck out once in a while.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

it really is a beautiful fish. *** come to this thread to look at him about 15 times today. busy day at work.....


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

here's one of my males...









and one of the females...









see the diff in the lower jaw and gill plates...


----------



## Bignick (Dec 20, 2008)

Would that make mine a female?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Bignick said:


> Would that make mine a female?


Yes


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

I have four JD's, but I have no idea if they're males or females. One is quite a lot larger than the other 3, and has a pointier dorsal fin than the rest. I don't know if this matters, but I have a feeling, since they all seem to follow the big one, that I have a male and three females. I'll post pictures after I move them into their bigger tank. My red devil torments them a lot, though.


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

mia_ann said:


> I have four JD's, but I have no idea if they're males or females. One is quite a lot larger than the other 3, and has a pointier dorsal fin than the rest. I don't know if this matters, but I have a feeling, since they all seem to follow the big one, that I have a male and three females. I'll post pictures after I move them into their bigger tank. My red devil torments them a lot, though.


Correction, red zebra. I was really tired that day lol.

I know the pics of my JDs aren't really clear, but if anyone could help with sexing them, that would be great. Also, their color is very, very dull. Any ideas?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

WTH....stop hijacking everyone's threads and start your own :x


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> WTH....stop hijacking everyone's threads and start your own :x


Just thought combining threads helps with congestion in the forums. No need to get nasty about it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Ann... I have to agree with Sin, it's best to start your own thread. No need to worry about congestion. What's more important is to keep things neatly organized...

But Sin, I have to agree with Ann, no need to be nasty. Your question was answered and the thread had turned to small talk amongst friends, which is fine by all means... but her question did not take away from your threads purpose being served...

I cherish Cichlid-Forum because rudeness is not the norm is rarely tolerated. Ann's new and new people need to be taught with a kind hand not a baseball bat 

Just trying to keep the love y'all...


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Toby. I know now. Some other sites actually prefer you to combine topics.

It won't happen again. :fish:


----------

